
Colloq: A new way to find conferences you like - mxstbr
https://colloq.io
======
mxstbr
Ever since Lanyrd died I've been waiting for a replacement that was built
sustainably and wouldn't disappear in a couple of months or years.

Colloq promises to be exactly that. They recently opened up the platform[0]
and run a super interesting blog about everything that's going on behind the
scenes.[1] I can't wait to try it!

[0]: [https://colloq.io/blog/hey-there-were-here](https://colloq.io/blog/hey-
there-were-here) [1]: [https://colloq.io/blog](https://colloq.io/blog)

------
dozzie
I need less conference aggregators and more conferences that revolve around
something else than writing dynamic WWW.

